# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Κοκατιλάκι με υγρες κουτσουλιες

## nikos veteran

Χαιρετε,αγαπητοι φιλοι!
Παρακαλω,αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε με τις γνωσεις σας...
Απεκτησα ενα κοκατιλάκι λουπινο,πριν απο 1μιση μηνα.Το πουλακι ειναι μεγαλωμενο με κρεμα,τωρα ειναι περιπου 4μηνων,ζωηρο,τρωει κανονικα καλες τροφες τυποποιημενες,λιγη φρυγανια και μονο μηλο και αυγο που και που...όμως τα κακα του ειναι σχεδον παντα πολυ νερουλά και δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να του δωσω αντιβιωση η προβιοτικα η αν ειναι φυσιολογικο για την ηλικια του.Το βγαζω εξω απο το κλουβι καθημερινα και καθε 5λεπτα,τα κανει νερουλά...
Τι να κάνω?
Ευχομαι σε ολους,να χαιρεστε τα πουλάκια σας!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ.
Αρχικά μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. Όταν οι παπαγάλοι ταΐζονται με κρέμα έχουν νερουλές κουτσουλιές αφού δεν τρώνε στέρεα τροφή. Το κοκατίλ σου ωστόσο τρέφεται κανονικά με σπόρους. Νομίζω πως οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι έφαγε μήλο. Γενικά οι παπαγάλοι όταν έρχονται για πρώτη φορά σε επαφή με άλλες τροφές -και ειδικά με τροφές που έχουν πολλά υγρά όπως στην περίπτωση μας- κάνουν νερουλές κουτσουλιές για λίγες μέρες. Μην δώσεις τίποτα αύριο και μεθαύριο για να δεις αν θα είναι φυσιολογικές. Γι αυτό εισάγουμε καινούργιες τροφές σταδιακά.
Καλού κακού βάλε μας μία φωτογραφία με τις κουτσουλιές του μικρού σε λευκή κόλλα Α4 ή σε χαρτί κουζίνας.

----------


## nikos veteran

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν καταλαβα. Ειναι συνεχεια νερουλες ή μερικες απο αυτες; Εχεις φωτο να ανεβασεις;

----------


## nikos veteran

Οι περισσότερες ειναι νερουλες...Στις 5 η μια ειναι σχετικα σφιχτη...περιεργο,μηπως επειδη ειναι μωρο,Δεν εχω φωτο...ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μηλο τρωει συνεχεια;;

----------


## nikos veteran

3 φορες την εβδομαδα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γενικά μια τάση τα cockatiel μετά το πέταγμα να κάνουν κάποια υγρή κουτσουλιά το κάνουν , λόγω πεταγματος ! 
Επιπλέον , μέσα στην πλειοψηφία των καθημερινών κουτσουλιών μερικές είναι φυσιολογικό να είναι πιο υγρές , είτε γτ ήπιε νερό , είτε έφαγε κάτι πιο "χλωρό" ή ζουμερό ! 
Αν κάνει σε μεγάλο αριθμό του συνόλου των κουτσουλιών υγρές , σαφώς και είναι ανησυχιτικό ! 
Για μερικό καιρό (2-3 μέρες) μην δίνεις μήλο , προσωπικά δε το προτιμώ στα κοκατιλ μου , και μη δώσεις ούτε αυγό ! Δίνε δλδ μόνο σπόρους και καθαρό νερό ! 
Παρατήρησε τις κουτσουλιές του και αν σφίξουν φταίει το μήλο και το πολύ αυγό (δίνε 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα αυγό απο το 1/4 κάθε φορά) οπότε θα πρέπει να καταργήσεις το μήλο ή απλά να δίνεις ελάχιστο ! 
Αν και πάλι δεν σφίξουν με την αποκλειστική 3ήμερη διατροφή με ξηρή τροφή τότε είναι κάποιο θέμα υγείας ή αυξημένο στρες !! 
Θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες με τις τωρινές κουτσουλιές του μήπως είναι εμφανές ο λόγος !  :Big Grin:

----------


## nikos veteran

Τωρα είδα το μηνυμα,παντως παει καλυτερα,ισως γιατι του προσθεσα καρότο,τ'οποίο τρωει με αρκετη ορεξη,επίσης καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ο ζεόλιθος κανει καλο και στα ζωα,ιδιως στο πεπτικο τους και του εβαλα λιγο στο νερο και στη τροφη του,ανακατεμενο με λιγη φρυγανια και ειδα οτι  τον ξεχωριζε και τον ετρωγε λιγο...
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες και το ενδιαφερον!Αν εχω νεότερα θα ενημερώσω...

----------

